# Spaetzle



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

In another place and another time TK and I were talking about spaetzle and schnitzel. I had posted this link to German Schnitzel and Spaetzel.

https://www.daringgourmet.com/traditional-german-pork-schnitzel/

Anyway TK sent me a "spaetzel" maker that the head guy had made for her and she had used. I ran out of cheap pork loin that I was using for schnitzel and never made it again or tried to make spaetzel. I still have TK's gift.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, Saved your Schnitzel recipe. I’m sure the Schnitzel I loved was fried in butter. It was so good that a portion I took home I ate cold that night.

I’ve never bought veal or seen it in the store before, but don't buy much pork. Ha......except for bacon, sausage and ham.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I used to be able to get boneless pork loins for $0.99/lb. I'd cut it in 1" thick pieces and freeze two per bag. When ready to cook I'd thaw, cut into four 1/2" thick pieces, pound to 1/4" or less, bread and fry. I believe this would be Schweineschnitzel. No I didn't try to spell it, C&P from the link. :vs_laugh: It was tasty.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make chicken schnitzel frequently...I use boneless chicken breast.
Next time I buy a pork butt, I cut some up for schnitzel.

Chicken schnitzel and Spaetzle, trouble is you eat too much spaetzle,
it’s too good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Chicken schnitzel, yeah I used to make that some too. I haven't made any kind since the pork loins started costing more. It does seem cost effective though on the pork. I'd get 20 pcs. schnitzel from on boneless pork loin. Five meals.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh man, spaetzle always reminds me of my grandma, who was of Luxemburg/German descent. She used to make it from a colander over the stove.


----------

